# Another Modified Strike 9



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This a mod that I started last fall and just got around to finishing it. I started with a Barnett Strike 9 frame and and a piece of Baltic birch plywood. I was going for an ergonomic frame. Stained with Minwax manor oak stain and finished with tung oil.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's nice work.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a handful of handle.

Love the contours an the finish.

How's it shooting for you?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

KawKan said:


> Looks like a handful of handle.
> Love the contours an the finish.
> How's it shooting for you?


I shot it some while making it just to get an idea of how to shape it. It shot nice but I haven't shot it since I put on the finish.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Considering the way the upper part of the hands fills the web between your thumb and forefinger, and the nice shelf for the pinky to rest on, I bet it feels great and shoots great!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats probably about the nicest one of these conversions I've seen to date. Looks like it will be an awesome shooter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Sure wouldn’t have thought of doing that. It’s looks awesome now. Nice job my friend!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That is gorgeous! Very nice mod GG.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh boy Gramps. I can't see that! Looks like a little Taurus there if I may say so. Did you build the handle around the Barnett wire frame? Wait, don't tell me. That is a great modification!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Oh boy Gramps. I can't see that! Looks like a little Taurus there if so may say so. Did you build the handle around the Barnett wire frame? Wait, don't tell me. That is a great modification!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes, it does have the look and feel of the mini taurus, but I was trying to get a shape similar to my walnut ring shooter. This ring shooter is the most comfortable sling I have shot. The wood portion of both slingshots is about the same height but the Strike 9 is a little thicker at the top. I might have to thin it out a little, but I will shoot it quite a bit before I decide. I will put a lanyard on it.









And yes, I did build around the whole Strike 9 wire frame. I took a few build photos but my phone crashed last week and I lost them.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I couldn't see the seam in your build, but knew the wire wasn't SuperGlued to the top. I wanted to try a similar F-16 handle concept but I am not sure I had the patience to pull it off.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I couldn't see the seam in your build, but knew the wire wasn't SuperGlued to the top. I wanted to try a similar F-16 handle concept but I am not sure I had the patience to pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Getting the handle embedded in the wood was the easy part. Since the handle on the F-16 is longer you could just clamp the two pieces wood together and drill through the seam from end to end. You would have a lanyard loop at the bottom.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice 1 m8 looks good


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd like to see how you got the handle in .. through the top and then filled it in ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

wll said:


> I'd like to see how you got the handle in .. through the top and then filled it in ?
> 
> wll


Simple explanation:

I cut a recess the shape of the handle in one piece of plywood, set the handle in the recess and glued a second piece of plywood on top. If you look closely at the side view you can see a light colored ply that is a little thicker than the others. That is the glue joint between the two pieces of plywood.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see how you got the handle in .. through the top and then filled it in ?
> ...


Very nicely done, great job ;- )

wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wicked Cool!!!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You done struck gold with that strike 9


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> 20200415_162553.jpg


Ah, I see what you mean by the Chinese handcuff method for attaching flat bands to wire frames. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Love the metal and wood look.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm loving that, very cool blend of wood & metal rod 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> You done struck gold with that strike 9


HA.

Good one. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

That is awesome!! Gets me thinking of the broken Daisy I have.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Very clean, A lot of people are lusting over it. Be proud. But dont forget to shoot it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sir you are definitely an amazing craftsman


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

NSFC said:


> Very clean, A lot of people are lusting over it. Be proud. But dont forget to shoot it.


Just shot it on Monday. Still fine tuning the grip shape. It shoots very good but still has a couple places I feel pressure after a few shots.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Tag said:


> Sir you are definitely an amazing craftsman


Thanks Tom!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great work GG! Looks real clean!


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

This is really nice work ????! It's amazing what these cheap wire frames can do. I'd have never believed it. I appreciate you showing me how good they are.

Charles


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Bellman said:


> This is really nice work ????! It's amazing what these cheap wire frames can do. I'd have never believed it. I appreciate you showing me how good they are.
> Charles


I believe I like the Strike 9 more than the Daisy F-16 because the Strike 9 fork gap is not nearly as wide as the F-16. The gap is closer to the gap on most of my other slingshots, so I don't have to make adjustments when switching between slings. The F-16 is the widest frame I shoot and takes several shots to get in the groove after shooting the smaller gapped slings.

Here is another Strike 9 that I modified. This is an easy mod and takes no tools to do.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/118908-my-first-mod/


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Bellman said:
> 
> 
> > This is really nice work ! It's amazing what these cheap wire frames can do. I'd have never believed it. I appreciate you showing me how good they are.
> ...


That's nice! I like the look of that one even better. You're definitely right about epoxy yellowing. It has almost no UV resistance w/o a good quality clear over it. More and more interesting ideas.......

Charles


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Bellman said:
> 
> 
> > This is really nice work ! It's amazing what these cheap wire frames can do. I'd have never believed it. I appreciate you showing me how good they are.
> ...


----------

